# Need advise in fixing scratch (got keyed)



## lanwarrior (Jan 18, 2004)

Hey all,

Yep, you read the subject right. Some d1ckhead scratched my car all the way from the back door to front. The scratch seems not that deep (i.e. exposed metal), but it's deep enought to see underneath the paint that there's another layer that's "white" colored. If catch this a55hole red handed, he'll be eating lead from my 9mm Glock 17!!!

My car is a 2004 SE-R with SunBurst (a.k.a YELLOW). I went to some Auto Parts center and they don't have the paint-pen for this color. I've never done with fixing scratches, so anyone have any ideas?

Also, if I wash the car with this scratch, will it further deepen the scratches or create "rust"?

Thanks.


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

insurance is your friend.......


----------



## lanwarrior (Jan 18, 2004)

tekmode said:


> insurance is your friend.......


Hey Tekmode

Wait, are you saying that there is NO WAY to fix a thin albeit long scratches other than PAINTING the whole door?

Yeah, I cna always claim to my insurance but it'll cost me in the deductible and if there is a cheaper way, I rather not go through the insurance.


----------



## 707Spec-V (Mar 30, 2004)

lanwarrior said:


> Hey Tekmode
> 
> Yeah, I cna always claim to my insurance but it'll cost me in the deductible and if there is a cheaper way, I rather not go through the insurance.


thats was i was thinking $500 is my deductable and not to mention the premium going up, but im sure tier has to be a cheaper way, i wold go to the dealer and ask for the paint, you probobly have done this but good luck anyways


----------



## YELLOWV (Mar 4, 2004)

You have to have it repainted. There is no cheaper way around it that wont look horrible. My drivers door was keyed really bad and I need to get it fixed. Its gonna cost me $300. If they did the whole side of your car pay the $500 b/c you are looking at probably around $1000 worth of damage.


----------



## Silvspec86 (Apr 4, 2003)

ummm...there is a cheaper way but it wont fix it completely and it requires some skill. autoparts stores now carry a kit called the Duplicolor 2in1 scratch fix kit. it includes three grains of fine wet sand paper, sanding block, putty, primer, clear coat, polish, and instructions. what you'll have to do is get the touch up paint from Nissan and use the primer from th kit to fill up the scatch. after its filled use the yellow nissan touch up paint, then wet sand it smooth, put on the clear coat, and wet sand again. after its all done use a good polish ( not the one in the kit) to buff out the sanding haze. i say again, this requires ALOT of skill and will not work if you've never done it before. but if you have expirence with paint work, this is a relatively cheap fix. you really have to know what you are doing for this to work. this will still leave a mark but will be much less visible.


----------



## YELLOWV (Mar 4, 2004)

Silvspec86 said:


> ummm...there is a cheaper way but it wont fix it completely and it requires some skill. autoparts stores now carry a kit called the Duplicolor 2in1 scratch fix kit. it includes three grains of fine wet sand paper, sanding block, putty, primer, clear coat, polish, and instructions. what you'll have to do is get the touch up paint from Nissan and use the primer from th kit to fill up the scatch. after its filled use the yellow nissan touch up paint, then wet sand it smooth, put on the clear coat, and wet sand again. after its all done use a good polish ( not the one in the kit) to buff out the sanding haze. i say again, this requires ALOT of skill and will not work if you've never done it before. but if you have expirence with paint work, this is a relatively cheap fix. you really have to know what you are doing for this to work. this will still leave a mark but will be much less visible.


If you do this your car will still look like crap.


----------



## lanwarrior (Jan 18, 2004)

Hey all,

Thanks for the advise.

Shoot, so it looks like I have to RE-PAINT the whole both door? And this is just for a 0.1 mm sracth but 20 inches long..

I checked with Nissan and they said they only have the touch-paint only (no clearcoat, etc.) But they said it's better if I go to a body shop. 

I am going to check with a body shop, but god dang it! I HATE the a55hole who did this to my car. I pray he/she will got into car accident and parazlyed and disfigured MF!!


----------



## YELLOWV (Mar 4, 2004)

lanwarrior said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Thanks for the advise.
> 
> ...


I know just how you feel. I had my door keyed and two tires cut. That is $600 that could be spent on other things.


----------



## UofS bolts35 (Jul 12, 2003)

707Spec-V said:


> thats was i was thinking $500 is my deductable and not to mention the premium going up, but im sure tier has to be a cheaper way, i wold go to the dealer and ask for the paint, you probobly have done this but good luck anyways


all you would have to do is pay your deductible. since it was a vandelism it would be qa comp claim and your premiums will not be affected. it illegal to charge extra premium if a comp claim is made- at least in ny. if you bring it to a shop. some can 'save your deductible' but chances are they will do a crappy repair and if anything happens down the road you will have no legal stand because ou did not pay your deductible. just call your ins. company and tell them your car got keyed. what ins company is it??? where do yu live. i could give you some real good shops that do sick work. (i work for a very large ins company. ps but i still pay crazy ins on my spec-v)


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

Man, that sucks dude. I had a spot of bird sh1t on my car and I wash it about once a week and that crap ate through my crappy clearcoat so now I have a big textured spot that holds the wax everytime I wax my car. It sucks, but I'm not getting the whole damn door repainted!


----------



## lanwarrior (Jan 18, 2004)

UofS bolts35 said:


> all you would have to do is pay your deductible. since it was a vandelism it would be qa comp claim and your premiums will not be affected. it illegal to charge extra premium if a comp claim is made- at least in ny. if you bring it to a shop. some can 'save your deductible' but chances are they will do a crappy repair and if anything happens down the road you will have no legal stand because ou did not pay your deductible. just call your ins. company and tell them your car got keyed. what ins company is it??? where do yu live. i could give you some real good shops that do sick work. (i work for a very large ins company. ps but i still pay crazy ins on my spec-v)


Yes, I have to pay the deductible, and that's what I dreaded. I mean, it save money compared to paying the full price of re-painting the whole door, but my deductible is $ 500 and it's juist really.. REALLY sucks paying this for something that's not even your fault AND because somebody is a jerk.

But to answer your question: I live in the Bay Area (SF, CA) and my insurance is Farmers.


----------



## UofS bolts35 (Jul 12, 2003)

another possible solution if the scratch is not wide and not deep try a good wax. preferably one that matches your paint. try a paste too. i found a paste wax works best. i had some small scratches that were not that deep or wide. i used a yellow wax and it worked well. i would try that. its better to dump 20 bucks in wax to see if it will work. another solution would be to go to a shop and see if they could just polish the scratch out. in my experience, you would be surprised what polish could take out. it would be a hell of a lot cheaper then sanding/ painting/ clearcoating affected panels


----------



## Silvspec86 (Apr 4, 2003)

yeah try good scratch remover...like meguiar's and a polish. then top it with good wax and see how much it covers it up. i'd be good if you used a orbital buffer to apply and work those products in also. i mean if it covers enough where you are happy, then you wont have to go to the shop. but yeah, what i said before with the touch up paint, wont work in this case.


----------



## lanwarrior (Jan 18, 2004)

Silvspec86 said:


> yeah try good scratch remover...like meguiar's and a polish. then top it with good wax and see how much it covers it up. i'd be good if you used a orbital buffer to apply and work those products in also. i mean if it covers enough where you are happy, then you wont have to go to the shop. but yeah, what i said before with the touch up paint, wont work in this case.


I went to Meguair site and the closest thing I can see for a "scratch remover" are:

Scratch X 

ColorX 

Are these what you're referring to>


----------



## YELLOWV (Mar 4, 2004)

Scratch remover is for very light superficial scratches and swirl marks (and it doesnt even work for that). It wont do a damn bit of good for key marks. There is no solution to a keyed car other than paint. It sucks but thats just the way it is.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Scratch X works decent on swivil marks and will actually remove crap that a good wash will not remove (tar, sap, bugs, paint from when idiots scrape against you in a parking lot). i dont remember how i found that out. Touch up paint looks awful as in worse before you started. i tried that and I would up with a crackhead's artwork on my car and all over my body and clothes. And if you find who keyed your car, dont just shoot em. put em in a bag, beat em with a stick and then shoot em.


----------

